# UK fur meet 29th July



## Krystallwolvelt (Jul 4, 2007)

I read the update on Londonfur.co.uk website.

its located in charring cross quite close to the south eastern train station.

I want to know who in this forum in the UK or other origins is gonna show up? I'm gonna be there I can get there by train for free, cause I have a staff pass.

if the link I put up here isn't taking your to the website then try it on google I had to do that to.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 5, 2007)

You might want to check out UkFurs at http://www.ukfur.org/forums/

Theres plenty of furmeets in the UK in London, Bristol, sometimes Brighton, the Midlands and Scotland.
London is the largest of all UK meets, which takes place every three weeks, attracting anything between 50-80 furs at each event.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 5, 2007)

By the way, the next one is Saturday 21st of July. Not the 29th.


----------



## codewolf (Jul 5, 2007)

i wont be able to make the next few due to work  but i'm hoping to go to my first london meet sometime in september


----------



## Hisstor (Jul 5, 2007)

hmmm never really thought about meeting up with others too much but now you show me that ukfur site with more event closer to home i might go

cheers nexus


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 9, 2007)

sounds cool it would be nice get out of my end of the wood and meet some furs in real life, its all ways nice to make new friends


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 10, 2007)

For anyone looking for details:

Location of the Theodore Bullfrog

Easy-Read Location of Theodore Bullfrog






This establishment is rented out to LondonFurs from midday to around 6pm, all are welcome, people can arrive anytime they like though it mainly starts getting busy at about 2-3pm. Arriving early to grab a table is always recommended.

If travelling by London Underground, your better off getting off at Embankment station, and walking up Villiers Street. Charring Cross has about 7 different exits and you'll probably end up getting lost. d:

LondonFurs generally has a minimum age restriction of 16, just incase anyone happens to be reading this. At around 6pm people depart the pub in smaller groups and head off for a variety of things such as food (theres no shortage of resturants), arcades or more boozing. not everyone stays during the evening, some head back home due to living further away. Most people who stay late into the evening usually have a place to stay/crash, live nearby etc.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd deffinately be there till the end I might book a room anyway just incase I ever did find a BF or GF.

I live quite far from here but I can get here very easily and back without a prob.


----------



## Mishaela (Jul 10, 2007)

the meets are a good laugh. id reccomend joining the UKfurs Forum for more information and any updates on whats going on. 
*is going*


----------



## robomilk (Jul 10, 2007)

And for those not in London - www.furmeets.co.uk


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 10, 2007)

robomilk said:
			
		

> And for those not in London - www.furmeets.co.uk




And not forgetting the BristolFurs meet this upcoming 28th July, which isn't on there. p:


----------



## robomilk (Jul 11, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> robomilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to the Manchester mini this weekend. The place where I'll be getting my collar and tail. *bounces with excitement*


----------

